# sons of bitches



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

goddamnit, I was just equilibrating to having 3 tanks now for all my stupid fish and now theyre humping each other AGAIN. LargeFry, sole survivor and destroyer of 3 hatchings consisting of many hundreds of his brethren, is just now becoming sandwich-sized. He was born just around this time last year and annihilated all of his brothers and sisters. I just cleaned the mom n pop 125 gallon tank with his 5 parents (RBPs) who are now approaching Kaiser-roll sandwich size (approx 6 years old), and was delighting in the wonders of my newest benign, pretty-fish filled 20 gallon tank, when I noticed some strange behavior, one beat-up discolored mom or dad, and several hundred little caviars on the bottom of tank #1. So much for what I want, I guess in a few more days I will have several hundred little fries squirming around my community tank or one hell of a heavy conscience when I let them hatch out and get sucked up in the canister. hmmmm.........stupid conscience.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Get some pics up


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! post some pic i would like to see that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you should be glad they breed instead of bummed. many people would love to be in your position.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you should be glad they breed instead of bummed. many people would love to be in your position.


yepp my bumm around, dam lazy things, 
just do it


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Mine are building their first nest of the new year too. It is great that they breed, but it does become a pain in the ass after a while.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm so jelous, i wish mines would breed.


----------



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

here's the update-
The other morning before work, I see Daddy (he guards nest most vigorously, and is the smaller the breeding pair) with half of his face hanging off, bleeding all over the water, obviously distressed and being harassed by tankmates. Though I thought most eggs got fungus (white stuff, most were eaten by parents), a few fry had emerged (maybe a half dozen I could see). So I didnt have time to do anything right before work, and figure maybe let Darwinian evolution take control for once in this world, and when I came home, I didnt see him in the tank. I looked for a solid 2 minutes before finding him jammed inside an ornamental skull we have in the tank- can't seem to back out of it, breathing real hard and allllll stressed. So I quick fly to Petsmart for a divider, spend about 20 minutes chasing Daddy around the 125 gallon while his 4 pissed tankmates splash around ( i can't see freakin anything looking down from the top mind you) and finally catch him and toss him in my 29 gallon with LargeFry. I dosed him with a bunch of Maroxy to prevent fungal infection, and he seems to be doing well now, tho he's smashing up against the divider, and I think he REALLY wants at his boy, who has no idea what is going on because he is obsessed with his reflection near the filter outlet. So now while Dad's healing, I check the canister filter int he 125 and what looks back at me but a few hundred little bastard fry. So i spent most of my evening last night trying to get them out and transferring them to my only non piranha tank, currently inhabited by one fiddler crab. There were still hundreds I couldn't get out of the sponge, but hey, i tried my best. If the crab doesnt eat the fry, maybe I will feed the little shits. I am scared to clean the tank again, because that seems to bring on breeding this time of year, and its a lot to keep up on! I wonder if the female will find a new mate in the 125. I wonder what will happen when I remove the divider between LargeFry and DAddy to move Dad back home. I wonder if Dad will get his ass kicked by Mom's new main squeeze (if she picks one). I wonder how much longer I will have my fingers for? I wonder if these things actually WOULD make good sandwiches just in case?????? hmmmmmmm.......... i suppose i may take some pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

one thing i also wanted to note, a fairly significant cloud has been present since I first noticed the eggs, I'm not sure if its because there was some fungus on the eggs or what but the whole tank had a whitish cloud. All tank chemistry tested better than the tank has ever tested in 6 years. 0 ammonia, nitrites, good pH. Not sure if anyone had any ideas on mystery clouds. We've had problems a few years ago with tank cloud......could be the boy feeding them too much I think is most probable, tho i would think the ammonia would show it. We did add some rocks a while ago that are granite, also some shale i think, but hardness was not out of the ordinary and was actually lower than ever before. it's cleared up for the most part, so I'm not sure if this is from breeding/egg/fry processes or what.


----------

